# Modern Arnis: "Best of the West Camp" 28th to 30th of September 2012 - Dortmund, Germany



## Dieter (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi to all,  

I am happy to announce that the follow up camp to Tim's "Familiy reunion camp" in Buffalo will be held Germany. 


The DAV and I will host the event.  
It will take place from the 28th to the 30th of September 2012 in Dortmund, Germany.  


The instructors will be (in alphabetical order):  

Grandmaster Dan Anderson 
Master of Tapi-Tapi Chuck Gauss 
Grandmaster Datu Tim Hartman 
Grandmaster Datu Dieter Knüttel 
Grandmaster Datu Kelly Worden
Master off Tapi-Tapi Brian Zawilinski 



I invite all Modern Arnis and other FMA players from the states and all over the Wold to come to this special event. 


We kept the price very reasonable and have also good deals with hotels and the restaurant at the venue.  

You find all information when you click the links below. 

You can find all relevant information in english here: http://www.modernarnis.de/english/cont_botwc_reg.shtml 

and as a .pdf flyer here: 
http://www.modernarnis.de/general/download/ausschreibungen/2012_09_28_dortmund_botwc_english.pdf 

Info about the teaching masters: 
http://www.modernarnis.de/english/cont_botwc_meister.shtml 

Some background about the camp: 
http://www.modernarnis.de/english/cont_botwc_hintergrund.shtml 

And the online registration:
http://www.modernarnis.de/english/cont_intern_formulare_anmeldung_botwc.shtml 

English facebook site: 
http://www.facebook.com/events/101238273324157/ 

Here an image film about the venue of the camp: 





The nearest international airport is Düsseldorf (DUS)    

I f you were always thinking about a trip to Europe, but there was never the right occasion: HERE IT IS!  

I will answer all questions and comments regardint this camp either here or private mail.  

So let us look forward to another great Modern Anris camp. 

I am looking forward for the discussion and the camp. 



Datu Dieter Knüttel


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 25, 2012)

There are already several reviews of this event by the other instructors. I'm not going to bore everyone with saying more of what everyone else did. I want to share my personal experience of my returning to Germany.

The last time I was in Germany was October of 2000. I just flew over from teaching at the AKKS European Championships in Plymouth, England. I arrived the day before Professor did. Leading up to the Germany leg of my tour, I began to have a feeling of dread and considered not going to Germany at all. After landing, I considered booking an early trip home.

I thought to myself, all will be good once Professor gets here tomorrow! I was wrong. Gabrielle came to my hotel and told me that Professor wasn't feeling well. The week went on and Professor had to be admitted to the hospital. I was in the room with him when the doctor told him he had a brain tumor and was going to die. I was devastated. Here was the man who became my adopted father, who I knew since I was a teenager, being told his life was coming to an end.

I felt alone and abandoned in a foreign land. I didn't know what to do and felt helpless. These were my last memories of Germany. I never wanted to go back and relive any of that again. Ten years later, I hosted the Modern Arnis Reunion Camp celebrating ten years of the art's survival after the founder's passing. It was the most important event in the US after Prof's passing. It brought many of the leaders of the Modern Arnis world together to show the community that even though we may have differences we can work together for the benefit for the Modern Arnis community. This is when Dieter invited us to Germany to do the European version of my event.

From the moment Dieter invited me to Germany I began to have flashbacks of my last trip. As much as I didn't want to go back, I knew I had to for the community's sake. I couldn't expect people to come to my events if I was not willing to go to theirs. Preparing for the trip to Germany was a different experience for me. In 2000, Face Book hadn't been created yet and there were no messages telling me people were looking forward to the event and meeting me for the first time. This time, I had a huge amount of these messages which helped ease my feelings about going.

We all flew into Dusseldorf where Dieter picked us up. He kept us up all day to make sure we got on the proper sleep cycle. How did he do that? By taking us on an unbelievable tour of his homeland. We saw churches and castles and he took us out to dinner at a restaurant in a tower that rotated and gave us a breathtaking view of Dortmund, Germany at night.

As the camp began, I was introduced to many new people, but it felt more like meeting members of my family. Any and all of the political nonsense was forgotten and/or forgiven. We were living in the present. It was an overwhelming experience for me. My best trip to Germany! Dieter did a wonderful job.

How was the training? Everyone did a great job! The other instructors have done reviews on that part of the camp. What I will say is the Dieter ran the best event that I've ever attended. You can always come up with ideas after an event has come to a close to make it better, but it would difficult to come up with anyway to improve on this event. My one complaint was that the event ended so quickly. I had such a good time that the weekend just flew by.

With the way the global economy is today, it's hard to attend every event out there. For those who didn't make it you really missed out on an epic event! For those who did go, you participated in an event that helped bring the Modern Arnis community one step closer together.

Respectfully yours,
Datu Tim Hartman
World Modern Arnis Alliance
www.wmarnis.com

View attachment $133285_10151183001454890_1693989028_o.jpgView attachment $BotW-instructors.jpgView attachment $283565_10151183427419890_1086840363_n.jpgView attachment $302112_526761060673584_852241211_n.jpg


----------



## Dieter (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Tim,

thanks for the nice review and thanks for coming to Germany despite your experiences before.

To all, who have missed the event:
There will be DVDs about this camp.
One from each instructor and one with some demos.
I will post, when they are available.

You can look forward to them. 


GM Datu Dieter Knüttel


----------



## Mark Lynn (Oct 31, 2012)

Dieter

Congratulations on running another great event.  I wanted very much to be there but couldn't make it with all of the troubles at my work, but I'm glad to hear that it went well.  I know the summer camp I attended with the DAV was an awesome training experience and I knew this one would be great as well.  Let me know when the DVDs come out.

Mark


----------



## Dieter (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Mark,

thanks for your comment.
Really, we missed you during the event.

Hope to see you during one of our next camps.



Greetings 

Dieter


----------



## Dieter (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello all,

 the review about the BotW Camp is out in english. 
 It is a special issue of the FMA informative, #44. 
 You can download it for free here:
http://fmainformative.info/
 Scroll down.

 German and english reveiw will be published on the DAV website soon.

 I will publish 6 DVDs about the BotW Camp, one for each instructor and a Demo DVD.
 I will let you know when they are available.

 Dieter Knüttel


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 6, 2012)




----------

